# Porsche Boxster 987 2005 - Full Detail



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hello

Boxster 987 with 42000 kms on the clock and a very nice base to correct.










After washing and claying we changed the rear lights and it came very nice , the old one was on the left and the new one on the right.










Even though it was a full detail the owner didn´t want to do a full paint correction only a light one , but it´s a very good customer and with a little more work it will come perfect , so we did it. 



































5050 rear side way










Heavy scratches


















Holograms


















The interior really needed some TLC


















after finished the interior



























































After all finished



































































Vinil with the lettering Porsche



















































The Sun didn´t shine but the car was very nice











































































Regards

Rui


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Once again stunning work :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

AaronGTi said:


> Once again stunning work :thumb:


Thank you Aaron :thumb:


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Stunning :thumb:


Brian


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Great work Rui :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Bkjames said:


> Stunning :thumb:
> 
> Brian





jlw41 said:


> Great work Rui :thumb:


Thank you guys :thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Top work as always mate :thumb:


----------



## matt_83 (Apr 28, 2009)

Very nice! :thumb:


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Very nice finish rui.


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

cbred said:


> Very nice finish rui.





matt_83 said:


> Very nice! :thumb:





DMH-01 said:


> Top work as always mate :thumb:


It was shame the sun didn´t shine at that time because it will be much better for showoff pics , thanks :thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

tonyy said:


> Great work:thumb:


:thumb:


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Amazing work, :thumb:.


----------



## Pedro.Malheiro (Mar 18, 2011)

great work


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

fantastic work as usual Rui, looks better than new :thumb: In my opinion, the "old" rear lights looked better. Abraço


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

tonyy said:


> Great work:thumb:





deni2 said:


> Amazing work, :thumb:.





Pedro.Malheiro said:


> great work





Miguel Pestana said:


> fantastic work as usual Rui, looks better than new :thumb: In my opinion, the "old" rear lights looked better. Abraço


:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Very nice finish Rui :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Eurogloss said:


> *Very nice finish Rui :thumb:
> 
> Mario*


:thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Porsche at last (Feb 1, 2013)

Racer said:


> It was shame the sun didn´t shine at that time because it will be much better for showoff pics , thanks :thumb:


Any suggestions how to stop the mess that comes of the discs etc after washing when driven? after cleaning i always go for a spin and this makes a mess of the wheel inner again so i have to wipe the insides each time i get back from a post wash drive. I imagine i'm already doing the obvious but thought i'd get some opinion?
Thanks all


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Fantastic Rui very nice job :thumb:


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

perfect car!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Sharpened up very nicely indeed Rui. Great work accompanied by the usual excellent photos :thumb:


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Top work, cracking finish:thumb:


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Gorgeous car and great work.


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats fantastic.... :thumb:


----------

